# Use class D Audio Power Amp for front stage?



## Bureratyvia (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello, folks
I’ve used class a/b audio power amp for running a front stage... when i read a note Class D Audio Amplifier Basic and DIY Example, i wonder can class d do just as well? if so what are your recommendations for class d amplifiers that are almost as good and can pass SQ qualifications?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Well I use an Alpine PDX-F6 4 x 150wrms class d amp for my 2 way active setup and it sounds really good , I have found no sound quality loss by using a good quality class d amp.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

hard to go wrong with an ARC Audio ARC series or a JL Vxi amp !!


----------

